# Faith



## sit (Oct 4, 2019)

prevent sorry for my english
I want to tell my story, I haven't recovered yet but I need help, POSITIVE stories, POSITIVE data about my medicines, because of hopelessness and fear I already have too much, so please without negative comment.
My story is simple, I never went on drugs until one day I decided to eat brownie with marijuana, at first it was all right, laughs, but out of nowhere I didn't seem to be there anymore, it was a very strange feeling and with that I had an attack panic The days went by and I kept feeling weird, with that my anxiety only increased, I thought it was still the effect of cannabis, until it was a week and not yet gone, I was very scared, I looked everywhere and I I diagnosed with dr. Reading that I had no medicine and no way out, I hit rock bottom, got very depressed and scared, so I was the happiest person in the world. I couldn't feel anything, my parents, my house, the day going on, absolutely nothing, it all seemed like a dream.
I visited several psychiatrists who only gave me antidepressants, which helped my mood, but not dr. About a month ago I went to a neurologist, he recommended me lamotrigine with the desvenlafaxine he was taking. I went up slowly lose, now I'm at 100mg x2, going to 200, I'm not feeling anything yet. My biggest complaint is exactly not feeling anything, I don't feel like I'm in a dream or anything anymore, but I don't feel anything, if it's noon I don't feel it, the sunset, absolutely nothing, I just wanted my emotions back, I couldn't live without them forever. Somebody send me a light of hope, that's all I need, tell me everything will be all right. Note: I am taking lamotrigine a little over a month.


----------



## Sabby (Nov 29, 2019)

A


----------

